# إضافة إلى - بالإضافة إلى



## Haroon

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
هل هناك فرق بين التعبيرين "إضافة إلى - بالإضافة إلى" ؟ 
أيهما أدق ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

المعنى واحد. الباء تُضاف إن احتجت إليها فقط أو حسب تركيب الجملة نحويا
لو اعطيتنا مثالا ربما استطعنا أن نساعدك أكثر


----------



## Haroon

المثال الشهير: (إضافة/بالإضافة) إلى ما سبق


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذه ليست جملة مفيدة!ز


----------

